# To suffer like a dog



## jana.bo99

We say very often that we suffer like a dog.

Why dog suffers, I am not sure.


Croatian: Trpjeti kao pas

Slovenian: Trpeti kot pes


How do you say that in your language?

Thank you


----------



## Montesacro

Italian: _soffrire come un cane_.


----------



## bibax

Czech:

(1) trpěti jako zvíře (like an animal)
(2) trpěti jako pes (like a dog)

(1) is commoner than (2)


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: sofrer como um cão.


----------



## Hakro

In Finnish, literally:

_Kärsiä kuin koira._

But we don't use this saying. Instead, we have quite a similar expression "koiranelämää" (dog's life, same as in English) when life is not so good.


----------



## Saluton

Hakro said:


> But we don't use this saying. Instead, we have quite a similar expression "koiranelämää" (dog's life, same as in English) when life is not so good.


Russians also use "dog's life" - собачья жизнь or maybe устал как собака - "tired like a dog", but not "to suffer like a dog".


----------



## Vasiliy

Don't really know if it's used in dutch but I think it is.

Om af te zien als een hond. 
Lit: To see off like a dog.


----------



## jana.bo99

Hakro said:


> In Finnish, literally:
> _Kärsiä kuin koira._
> But we don't use this saying. Instead, we have quite a similar expression "koiranelämää" (dog's life, same as in English) when life is not so good.



There is also other kind about us and dogs, like:

Question: How do you feel today? 
Answer: I feel like a dog on the chain!

(Dogs on the chain are not very happy)


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish:

*Köpek gibi inlemek:* To moan like a dog.

Other sayings that come to my mind:

*Köpeği olmak:* To be sb's dog (To be his slave)
*Köpek gibi çalışmak:* To work like a dog (To work like a slave.)


----------



## cbrena

Spanish:

_Sufrir como un perro.
_
Another similar saying:

_Llevar una vida de perros._


----------



## Orlin

There is an expression "кучешки живот" (dog's life) in Bulgarian, but I don't find the literal translation of "to suffer like a dog" into Bulgarian idiomatic.


----------



## Tjahzi

*Swedish* lacks this proverb.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

French doesn't use the saying _to suffer like a dog,_ but as it was said before for many other languages _to have a dog's life : avoir une vie de chien._

There are other phrases with _comme un chien _( _like a dog ) _means _very bad(ly)._


----------



## Orlin

J.F. de TROYES said:


> There are other phrases with _comme un chien _( _like a dog ) _means _very bad(ly)._


Bulgarian _като куче_.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: very bad(ly) = *pod psa* (under dog)


----------



## Montesacro

Hakro said:


> (...)Instead, we have quite a similar expression "koiranelämää" (dog's life, same as in English) when life is not so good.


 


cbrena said:


> Another similar saying:
> 
> _Llevar una vida de perros._


 


J.F. de TROYES said:


> French doesn't use the saying _to suffer like a dog,_ but as it was said before for many other languages _to have a dog's life : avoir une vie de chien._


 
Another saying in Italian: _fare una vita da cani_ (to lead a dog's life).



J.F. de TROYES said:


> There are other phrases with _comme un chien _( _like a dog ) _means _very bad(ly)._


 
In Italian: _trattare qualcuno come un cane_ (to treat somebody like a dog).

Another expression: _essere solo come un cane_ (to be as lonely as a dog).


----------



## rusita preciosa

Like in French and in Bulgarian, Russian does not have the expression "suffer like a dog", but we say "dog's life" (not a good one):
*собачья жизнь* /sobatchya jizn'/

EDIT: already addressed by Saluton


----------



## apmoy70

Like in French, in Bulgarian and in Russian, Greek does not have this expression. We do say «σκυλίσια ζωή» (sci'lisia zo'i), "dog-like life"

[c] is a voiceless palatal plosive


----------



## DearPrudence

J.F. de TROYES said:


> French doesn't use the saying _to suffer like a dog,_ but as it was said before for many other languages _to have a dog's life : avoir une vie de chien._
> 
> There are other phrases with _comme un chien _( _like a dog ) _means _very bad(ly)._


And we can also say:
"*être malade comme un chien*" (_sick as a dog_)


----------



## jana.bo99

DearPrudence said:


> And we can also say:
> "*être malade comme un chien*" (_sick as a dog_)


I like it. Although, I am not sick in classical style (dead sick), sometimes I feel so.
"Etre malade comme un chien". Perfect!


----------



## ThomasK

Vasiliy said:


> Don't really know if it's used in dutch but I think it is.
> 
> Om af te zien als een hond.
> Lit: To see off like a dog.


 
As someone suggested referring to another language: _een hondenleven_ in Dutch (a dog's life).


----------



## jana.bo99

To suffer like a dog: maybe it was long time ago?

Today dogs are loved more than some people. They give love and get it back. They don't suffer at all. 
Exception is: if the dog gets lost and has nothing to eat. 

B.

p.s. We have more phrases, how we suffer.


----------



## francisgranada

In *Hungarian*, verbally:
Szenved mint egy kutya/állat - He/she suffers like a dog/animal

But more typical:
_kutyaélete _van - he/she has a dog's life
_kutyáúl _van - he/she feels (himself/herself) like a dog, i.e. badly


----------

